# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Teodor Keko

## Sokoli

...

Duke kundruar nga afer familjen e urines, e cila me rrezultonte shume e madhe ne numur, mua me fluturonte mendja larg.
Shihja Skenderbeun, duke urinuar ne pyll me shpurren e madhe pas hipur mbi kuajt turfullites, pastaj kthimin e tij, duke lidhur ushkurin e potureve dhe mermerimen "Hamzai eshte tradhetar!", pastaj dalloja Naim Frasherin, duke urinuar ne det, bri Doganes se Sarandes, duke recituar me vete "O malet e Shqiperise...", Enverin mbi nje pellg urine, duke thene gjithe autoritet "Ketu ka nafte!" dhe veten time mbi pedagogen e anatomise, qe renkonte gjithe afsh dhe me lutej te urinoja brenda vagines se saj... Me kujtoheshin gjithe ato ikje vjedhurazi, per te bere urinen, sa here i behej gropa nje shokut tim te pafajshem e mua nuk ma mbante ta mbroja dhe deshira e madhe e te gjithe shqiptareve, me te dale ne demokraci, per te modernizuar urinoret shtepijake. Kujtova gjithashtu nje vizatim te Buzes, me katundarin te ulur me gruan e tij pas shpine me mollaqet jashte, frazen e Konices "Shqiperi te kam dhjere, s'te kuptova asnjehere..." dhe u hutova keq...


...
Sasia e urinimit ne litra per 70 vjet:
2 Litra ne dite, 628 litra ne vit, 43960 litra ne 70 vjet.

Numri i akt-urinimeve ne 70 vjet:
3 here ne dite, 1092 here ne vit, 76440 here ne 70 vjet.

Koha e harxhuar per urinim ne 70 vjet:
1 urinim = 10 sekonda; 76440 urinime x 10 sekonda = 24,5 ore, ose dicka me shume se nje dite urinimi.

Nevoja e trashe per 70 vjet:
1 dalje ne dite, 365 dalj ne vit x 70 vjet = 25480 dalje.
1 dalje normale 10 minuta x 254800 dalje = 177 dite.

Ne total, me gjithe daljet specifike, si nga frika, diarete prej ushqimit te keq, sistemi nervor etj. ne kalojme rreth 1 vit ne tualet. Duke qene se populli shqiptar e ka zakon te lexoje ne tualet, ne jemi nje popull me formim mesatar te pergjithshem kulturor.

Pesha e nevojes se trashe per 70 vjet:
1,2 kilogram ne dite x 25480 dalje = 12,5 ton fekale ne 70 vjet...

Dhe gjithmone, pasi e lexoj kete tabele, une shumezoj shifrat perfundimtare te jashteqitjeve edhe me miliona banore te Shqiperise. Me dalin perpara lumenj urine e male feceje! Nje pejsazh i cuditshem, pa flore e faune, pa peshq, zogj, gjahtare e peshkatare...

_Kane, Krishtlindje 1998

Teodor Keko_

----------


## katana

Teodor  Keko

- Mua nuk më besohet që jam në shtrat me ty!
- As mua! - tha Martini.
Ai kishte ndezur cigaren dhe po kundronte format e
lakuara të trupit të tjetrës. I bënin përshtypje
gjinjtë. Qenë të plotë e të fryer mbi një kraharor
elegant si prej balerine. Ishte njohur me Megin dy
ditë më pare në rrugë . Ajo e kishte thirrur gjithë
emocion nga pas, ai qe kthyer duke e kundruar plot
kërshëri bukurinë e panjohur, paten pirë një kafe
bashkë dhe tani gjendeshin gollomesh në shtrat.
- Ëndërr e kam pasur të të takoja, pale më të bëja
dashuri me ty!
Martini artikuloi pa asnjë redaktim atë që po
mendonte:
- I paske ëndrrat idiote!
Tjetra qeshi mbytur dhe i ra lehtë me grushtin e saj
të brishtë në sup:
- Duhet të kesh më shumë respekt për veten tënde! Ti,
hyn në racën e të talentuarve! - e këshilloi, duke iu
rrasur si mace në trup.
Martini nuk denjoi t'i përgjigjej. Ky muhabet i dukej
koti, jo ke talent, jo s'ke talent! Ç'rëndësi ka, kur
po mbushet viti pa shkruar as edhe një rresht, mendoi
ai. Ke një diamant, por të mungon floriri. E bën dot
unazë? Jo! Hidhe në plehra!
E ktheu Megin përmbys dhe filloi t'i kundrojë shpinën
e lëmuar e të plotë prej vajze, që përmblidhej nga një
pëllëmbë e vetme në mes e që rihapej me një kërcim
rrethor te vithet. Ai i fërkoi lehtë lëkurën, si të
deshte t'i fshinte pluhurin, pastaj u zgjat drejt
xhaketës të flakur te këmbët e shtratit dhe, si mori
stilolapsin, ashtu përhumbur papritur nisi të shkruajë
me një kaligrafi të rregullt në shpinën e vajzës:
Një sy,/Një klithëm,/ Një ikje,/ Një dimër./Dita/
Kot./Kujtesa/ Plot
Tre pikat e vendosura me kujdes, a thua aty qëndronte
thelbi i krijimit, e rrënqethën Megin. Kur ai hodhi
mbi tryezë stilolapsin, ajo u ngrit ngadalë, a thua
druhej mos i binte ndonjë gjë nga trupi. Qëndroi para
pasqyrës dhe u përpoq të lexonte ç'shkruajti martini.
Mirëpo nuk mundi. Atëherë ia lexoi ai ngadalë. Pastaj
u ngrit të korigjonte një varg dhe, meqë nuk gjeti
vend në shpinë, doli me një shigjetë në mollaqe. Megi
e la të mbaronte, duke qëndruar si statujë në këmbë.
Kur ai mbaroi, ajo ishte e përlotur.
- Tani duhet të iki! - tha. - Nuk besoj se të mbetet
hatri!
Ajo studionte në Peruxhia të Italisë për manaxhim arti
dhe një Zot e dinte nëse do të kthehej më në shqipëri
apo jo. Do nisej mbasdite me traget.
- Kur të kthehesh, më bëj një telefon, - i tha Martini
formalisht, duke e përcjellë te dera.
- Edhe ti, po erdhe në Itali, më kërko, - ia ktheu ajo
e lumtur nga paraditja magjike e përkujdesja e yllit
të saj dhe kështu u ndanë, me kujtime të mira për
njëri - tjetrin e me ca shenja respective kafshimesh
në trupat e tyre.
Për Martinin rifilloi rutina e pare, klub - shtëpi,
birrë - verë, ajo rutinë që ishte si një gomë magjike
gjithçkafshirëse.
Megi i shkruante hera - herës Martinit ndonjë letër,
ku vështirë se merrje vesh gjë në gjithë atë rrëmujë
fjalish, përveçse "jam mirë" ke shkruajtur ndonjë
libër?" Martini përtonte t'i përgjigjej. Ai letrat i
shkruante, mirëpo e kishte bezdi të kalonte andej nga
posta. Kush blinte pulla, zarfa e dreqi me të birin?
Dhe e linte fare atë punë, duke u kufizuar me dërgimin
e ca të falave spontane, apo ndonjë pusulle, me anë të
të njohurve të tij, ai u nis në Bari, ku zhvillohej
një konferencë e shkrimtarëve të vendeve që lagte deti
Adriatik. Bëri gati një cope letër që në Tiranë dhe,
me të arritur në aeroportin e barit, ia dha
shoqëruesit Italian, duke iu lutur t'ia postonte
Megit. Atje ai i dërgoi tjetrës adresën e hotelit, ku
do të flinte, dhe në fund kishte shkruajtur shkurt:
"Në këtë hotel do qëndroj një javë. Po deshe, më bëj
ndonjë telefon. Martini"
Megi e mori të nesërmen. Sa nuk po çmendej, që nuk
vinte dot në Bari. Nuk e braktiste dot shkollën.
- Hajde, ti, nja dy ditë në Peruxhia, - iu lut ajo, -
pastaj, të shtunën, zbresim të dy në Bari.
- Po munda të shkëputem, do vij! - i tha martini.
- Hajde! - iu lut ajo.- Biletën e trenit ta paguaj
unë. Hajde, shiko edhe Peruxhian, është qytet vërtet i
bukur.
- Do bëj çmos, - e qetësoi Martini më shumë për të
larë gojën, mirëpo të nesërmen ai u mërzit me ato
dokkrat e conferences dhe pa e menduar gjatë bleu një
biletë treni për në Peruxhia. Kur i tha Megit në
tyelefon se ndodhej në qytetin e saj të mrekullueshëm
plot vjetërsira, ndryshk dhe myshk, ajo uluriti si e
marrë nga gëzimi. Ai qe shtruar e po darkonte për
shtatë pale qejfe në një restorant të mire, i mirë
ndoshta sepse ndodhej mu në qendër të qytetit, se veç
ca ullinjve verdhoshë gjë tjetër të veçantë nuk
kishte, dhe Megi iu lut mos lëvizte prej andej.
- Qameti, për njëzetë minuta jam atje! - tha ajo.
Dhe nuk u vonua vërtet.
Martinin e habitën lotët e tjetrës. Ata nuk kishin
asnjë lidhje, qoftë edhe të largët me njëri - tjetrin,
përveçse një të shkuare formale, thjesht për hobi, nga
ana e saj, dhe për ndërrim gjelle e mosprishje qejfi,
nga ana e tij. Kurse Megi tani i qe varur në qafë dhe
vetëm qante si idiote!
- Po qave, u ktheva në Bari! - kërcënoi Martini, që
kurrë nuk i kishte duruar lotët e femrave. I dukeshin
si ujë çezme, aq lehtësisht ia merrnin të qarit!
- Mirë, mirë, nuk qaj më! - i tha ajo, duke iu ulur
përballë pa ia ndarë sytë.
Megi e kishte dashuruar Martinin gati dy vjet më pare,
kur lexoi romanin e tij të njohur "Një mëngjes i
errët" dhe nga ajo ditë ajo nuk pranoi të verë
shkrimtar tjetër para Martinit. Edhe pyetja e pare, që
i drejtoi idhullit të saj, ishte nëse kishte
shkruajtur ndonjë gjë?
- Shterpësi! - ia ktheu Martini. Dhe shtoi duke
kundruar një peizazh të shpëlarë në mur: E kush e ka
mendjen tani në Shqipëri te letërsia? Atje tundin
këmbët për pak politikë.
- Injorantët! - shfryu Megi.
Pastaj iu lut tjetrit të ngrihet.
Apartamenti i Megit iu duk i ngrohtë, por ai u befasua
nga një fotografi e stër - madhe e varur në dhomën e
Megit, sipër kokës së shtratit të saj. Ai nisi të
qeshë metë madhe. Dikush e kishte fotografuar Megin
lakuriq nga mbrapa dhe fjalët e poezisë të shkruajtur
dikur prej tij në trupin e lakuriqtë lexoheshin fare
qartë. Më shumë ai u shkri me atë korigjimin, i cili
dilte me shigjetë te mollaqja e djathtë e Megit.
- Ti je idiote! - i tha ai, megjithëse tani
fotografija i dukej tamam një vepër arti.
- Unë e di se si e kam bërë atë udhëtim me target, që
mos më prisheshin fjalët,
Sa të dilja në fotografi, se në Tiranë nuk e bëja
dot. Edhe ajo më duhej! Vesha
një fustan pa asgjë poshtë, vetëm me mbathje të vogla
e rexhipeta isha, dhe nuk u ula asnjë cast gjatë
gjithë udhëtimit!
Fotografija ishte vërtet e bukur, gjithë dritë e nga
muri shpalosej një trup i mrekullueshëm vajzëror.
Martini u ngacmua nga lëkura vetëtitëse dhe e tërhoqi
Megin pranë. Filluan të puthen mire e mire, gjithmonë
e me më tepër passion, deri sa ngelën të dy lakuriq.
Megit i ndjehej lumturija, një lumturi e thellë, që ia
mbylli sytë dhe ia shpërtheu rënkimet nga kraharori.
Kështu kaloi një natë, plot fjalë të ëmbla, gjithë
qeshje të gëzuara, deri sa i pushtoi pa kuptuar gjumi
në krahët e njëri - tjetrit.
Martini u zgjua vonë. Në apartament mbretëronte
heshtja dhe sytë e tij, si ia nisën bredhjes nëpër
sendet e dhomës, më në fund ndaluan në tryezë. Atje
qenë vendosur me kujdes ushqime, cigare dhe një letër
për të. Në letër Megi i lutej mos mërzitej. Ajo do të
kthehej në orën një e gjysmë nga fakulteti dhe do
shkonin të hanin drekë në një vend të mire. "Po nuk
pate me ç'të merresh, shkruaj ndonjë gjë për mua!"
mbyllej ajo letër, pa harruar një puthje idiote në
fund, ku kishin ngelur gjurmët e buzëve të plota të
saj lyer me një të kuq si në rozë.
Ora ishte njëmbëdhjetë dhe në dush Martini filloi të
vrasë mendjen si t'i shtynte këto dy orë e gjysmë ,
por, pasi hëngri diçka, ajo qetësi e ëndërruar për çdo
shkrimtar, sikur ia mbushi mendjen të ulej një here e
të shkarraviste diçka. Kur u kthye Megi, ai sapo
kishte përfunduar një tregim të çuditshëm: atje bëhej
fjalë për një njeri, i cili i ka respektuar
tradicionalisht vizat e bardha dhe semaforët në rrugë,
por pikërisht atje një here i ndodh një aksident, jo
për faj të tij, natyrisht, që e le të gozhduar në një
karrocë paralitikësh përjetësisht. Nga ajo ditë ai
vendos të vrasë veten dhe tani nuk i respekton më
semaforët e vijat e bardha, por aksidenti nuk ndodh,
sepse të gjithë frenojnë, duke e share, te rrotat e
karrocës së tij.
Megi e lexoi dy here e heshtur tregimin dhe ngeli një
cast e menduar.
- I fortë! - tha pastaj.
- Kam nja dy vjet pa shkruar prozë, - i shpjegoi
Martini, më shumë për të
Justifikuar gabimet teknike që mund të kishte tregimi,
por Megi tundi kokën mohueshëm:
- Për mua, është tregim fantastik! Ti je tregimtar i
lindur!
- Ta kam falur! - i tha shpërfillshëm Martini.
Dhe e harroi tregimin. Ata ia mbathën për në restorant
dhe ia nisën nga e para orgjive të tyre pa prishur
qejf. Deri në fund të atij udhëtimi, Martini shkruajti
edhe dy tregime të tjera për Megin.
- Bëj ç'të duash me ato, - i tha tjetrës, teksa
përqafoheshin në stacionin e trenit të Barit, dhe
vërtet që tani nuk i interesonte shumë letërsija.
Merrej me gazetari dhe fitimet nuk qenë të vogla. Nga
letërsija vetëm pak bukë me djathë haje në Shqipëri,
me djathë të bardhë nga ai i liri!
- Faleminderit! - dënesi Megi. - Më ke bërë një
dhuratë të mrekullueshme! Mbase ta shpërblej
ndonjë herë.
U ndanë. Megi ia nisi sërisht letrave të saj
përmalluese e çapraze. Tani Martini i kthente hera -
herës ndonjë përgjigje plot satire e humor, që tjetrën
e bënin sakaq të lumtur, por këto raste nuk qenë të
shpeshta.
Një ditë Martinin e thirrën në Ambasadën italiane. E
priti me respekt një fytyrë - kuq nga konsumizmi i
verës dhe i komunikoi se Martinin e kishin ftuar në
Milano, pasi ai qe shpallur fitues i një çmimi të
rëndësishëm vjetor përprozën e shkurtër.
Martini u habit. Ai nuk dinte të ishte përkthyer
ndonjë tregim i tiji në italisht, por u kthjellua, kur
iu kujtua Megi.
- Shpenzimet janë të pales italiane. Keni edhe
një shpërblim të forte për të marrë, - i shpjegoi
italiani.
Martinit nuk i ndahej nga mendja Megi.
- Më duhet edhe një përkthyese, - tha ai më në fund,
megjithëse fliste një italishte të pastër. Dhe afroi
emrin e Megit.
Tjetri pranoi me kënaqësi.
- Nuk paguaj unë! - shtoi.
Pastaj, duke nxjerrë nga një sirtar romanin e
Martinit, iu lut t'i linte një autograph.
Jashtë kishte filluar të binte shiu. Martini nuk
pranoi ta shoqëronin me makinë. Hyri në një bar pranë
godinës së Radio - Televizionit dhe porosity vodka. Ca
sy kuriozë e vëzhgonin, ca sy si të Megit, por ai u bë
i pandjeshëm. Nuk ia kishte qejfi të fillonte
ngatërresat nga e para me ca femra, të cilat të
shihnin të habitura në gojë, a thua goja jote ishte
një ****ë pule, nga ku dilte veza e kuqe. Mendonte
tani se si ishte ndërtuar ky dreq fati njerëzor, duke
kujtuar atë vargun e hershëm të ninullës klasike, ku
nëna tund fëmijën, duke i kënduar: "kush të do
e kush të ka!"
Nuk i pihej, por porosity edhe një vodka tjetër.
Vërtet, po filozofonte me atë mendjen e tij të
çuditshme: kush na ka e kush na do!

----------


## ChuChu

* SHQIPËRIA*  

Ne e thamë të gjithë shishen e wiskit. Tavolina ishte mbushur plot me gota bosh e filxhanë kafeje dhe tavllat mbanin nga një grusht bishta cigareje brenda, kurse njerëzit nuk dukeshin më nga mesi e lart. Qenë sharruar në mes nga perdja e dendur e tymit.
- Tani mbathjani!, - urdhëroi gjithë qejf gruaja e Francit. - Në këtë shtëpi nuk gjendet më asnjë pikë alkool!...
Ajo kishte nja një orë që shkëmbente ca shenja intime me të shoqin dhe shfrytëzonte çdo rast që i jepej për t'iu ngjitur në trup. Merrej vesh, i bëhej ajo punë. 
- Ikim, - pranoi dhe vëllai i saj. Atij i qe bërë koka e vogël sa një grusht nga pija, por kushedi se ç'poshtërsi po mendonte ato çaste, kur e nxirrte tymin e "Kamelit" nga të gjitha vrimat e kokës.
Ai ishte një biçim hibriti, që të jepte përshtypjen se e nëna, një goxha grua e bukur, e kishte zënë jo me spermë mashkulli, por me nitroglicerinë. I qeshnin tinëzisht sytë e vegjël, që, edhe kur gjendej në qejf, ia ruanin ftohtësinë e akullt.
Franci na u lut si Krishti të qëndronim edhe pak. Kishim lënë një bisedë interesante në mes, si mund të rregullohej Shqipëria përmes makroekonomisë, por ne nuk u dorëzuam. I pari u ngrit ministri i asaj ministrisë me emër tmerrësisht të gjatë, pas tij unë dhe pas meje kokëdardha. Kur dolëm në korridor, unë dëgjova Francin që psherëtiu: "Falna mëkatet, Zot!" dhe pashë kunatin që qeshi mbytur. Edhe ai ishte ministër, ministër i pashpirt.
- Bëni nani-nani!, - tha ai në ndarje me sytë që sa nuk po ia braktisnin zgavrat nga e qeshura.
- Na marrtë gjumi i madh!, - ia ktheu Franci dhe kështu u ndamë.
Jashtë frynte juga. Nga rrugët e shkreta qarkullonin vetëm policë dhe qenër pisanjosë, çka na e mbushi mendjen se sikur nuk kishte kuptim të mbylleshim nëpër shtëpira, duke braktisur këtë natë të ngrohtë. E ndamë mendjen ta pinim dhe një gotë dhe në atë çast ministri i ministrisë me emër të gjatë e pyeti kolegun etij se ç'kishte që zgërdhihej.
- E di pse psherëtiu Franci "Falna mëkatet, o Zot?"... Do flerë me motrën time, por ata kanë njëzet vjet martesë, ti e di, janë martuar që kalamaj, dhe ajo i duket si motra e tij...
Tjetri, pak dhëmbëdalë, i prerë për bllofe e që i respektonte bllofet, filloi të qeshë me të madhe, siç e kishte zakon.
- Inçest, me dy fjalë...
- T'ia çojmë policinë në shtëpi, - sugjerova unë...
- Lëre, - tha shpërthyesi ynë, - Do t'i pushojë zemra në vend Francit. Ai ndihet realisht fajtor në këtë pikë...
Ne po qeshnim me të madhe, sepse na u kujtua për dreq diskutimi tejet serioz i Francit se si mund të rregullohej sa më shpejt Shqipëria...
- Vetëm këtu nuk bën fajde ekonomia, - qeshte dhëmbëdali, - Francin për shembull, e gatit dhe e sjell në derexhe të Zotit vetëm divorci! Ekonomia veç sa i vjen pak vërdallë...
Na hypi një e qeshur prej idioti dhe ne ia filluam përsëri të pirës, pikërisht në atë çast, kur motra e nitroglicerinës doli nga banja me një penjuar të lehtë, që ia nxirrte në pah linjat ende të padeformuara të trupit. Ajo u nis t'i hynte gjithë qejf në shtrat Francit, duke u zhveshur ngadalë që në hyrje të dhomës, dhe asnjë nga ne nuk e dëgjoi kur ai i ulëriu së shoqes që të fikte dritën. Të paktën, të bënte sikur nuk e dinte me cilën kishte rënë në shtrat. Në atë kohë ne po porositnim dopiot e dyta. Na pati lodhur diskutimi për Atdheun.

----------


## ChuChu

Tregim nga Teodor Keko - SPEKTRI

Vana B. u shfaq në skajin e djathtë të rrugës të mbushur me shitësa ambulantë të të gjitha racave, pikërisht atë çast kur Erioni po mendonte se çfarë mrekullie do të ishte, sikur ndonjëri prej ambulantëve të vegjël rom, të ulërinte duke ekspozuar Vana B. 

Shikojeni këtë alamet cope, kush kërkon ta blejë? 

Sa të kushtonte do ta blija, mërmëriti ai, pa ia ndarë sytë tjetrës, teksa i afrohej me ecjen e saj mospërfillëse e nerva-shkatërruese. Kishte rënë keq me Vanën pas asaj darke nën vrushkujt e tërbuar të shiut, që sa nuk i thyen dritaret e restorantit, e me vetëtimat e një pas njëshme, si copëra limoni mbi peshkun në pjatancë. Ishte goditur drejt e në tru nga vështrimi i saj pak pjerrtas, as i ftohtë e as i ngrohtë, i padeshifrueshëm, dhe gjithë asaj darke, pati patur dëshirën e marrë të zgjaste pëllëmbën e ti përfshinte gjinjtë e saj as të mëdhenj dhe as të vegjël, ato gjinj si domate eksporti, me peshë e formë ideale, për ti shtrydhur ngadalë, duke kundruar thithkat e tyre të ngritura lart. Mirëpo, kuptohet, asgjë e kësaj natyre nuk pati ndodhur dhe ai, si një frikkacak dhe tinzar tipik, e kishte bërë realitet dëshirën nja një javë më pas në ëndërr. 

*  Mirëmëngjes! - e përshëndeti Vana B. duke e puthur lehtë në faqe e duke mbledhur me kujdes fudnin e nguhstë rreth kofshëve, teksa ulej bri tij. 

*  Si nuk i bërë njëherë punët tamam një e nga një!- psherëtiu Erioni duke nuhatur parfumin e saj, ndërkohë që Vanës i qeshën sytë djallëzisht. 

*  Nuk ësnhtë as vendi dhe as personi adapt për të bërë atë punë shtruar!-, ia ktheu qetësisht, pastaj, si porosity një lëng limoni hodhi këmbën një mbi një, gjithë me kujdes, që të mos i zbuloheshin kofshët e bukura më shumë nga çduhej dhe ndezi një cigare. Një cigare të bardhë dhe të hollë si gishtërijntë e saj. 

Erioni u bë shpërfillës në fytyrë. I bëri shenjë një ambulanti të vogël se nukdëshironte të blinte cigare, pasatj iu kthye tjetrës. 

Ti, mund të më refuzosh ditën, por natën je totalisht e imja, me gjithë seks, lecka e komça bashkë! Vetëm ta shohësh veten se si e bën atë punë.! 

Vana u shkri. Ra mbi tryezën e vogël, duke e mbuluar atë tërësisht me kaçurrelat e saj të zeza e të dendura dhe pyeti gjithë kuriozitet: 

Pa hë! Si jam? 

Erioni u mendua një hop pa ia ndarë sytë. Dukej sikur nuk donte të fliste për atë film tejet personal, të parë e stërparë vetëm prej tij, mirëpo diçka ia zbuti vështrimin dhe ai ia nisi rrëfimit me sytë tashmë të hedhur nga rruga, ku njerëzit ven e vinin nga të gjitha drejtimet në një kaos të plotë. 

-Mbrëmë po hanim darkë të dy. Ishim në një restorant të çuditshëm, me muzikë dhe klientë e kamarierë... 

-E mora vesh fundin!-ia preu ajo-Mos e vazhdo kot!... 

E shqiptoi këtë fjali mospërfilëse, pa ia ndarë sytë Erionit, mirëpo krejt papritur ai zgjat drejt saj e i këputi një të puthur të mirë mu në cep të buzëve të saj të plota me dhëmbët e bardhë të dalë paksa përpara, një të puthur që e bëri gri Vana B-në dhe e hutoi keqas kamarierin dhe e sëmuri për parkison, derisa i dridhej në atë farë feje gota me lëng portokalli në dorë. 

Vana priti sa ia mbathi kamarieri i tmerruar, pastaj i tha nën zë Erionit, duke fshirë buzët me shpinën e pëllëmbës së saj hollake. 

-Ti, qënke fare idiot! 

Tani ishte purpur. Tamam si flamur kombëtar, kuq e zi! E skuqur, me flokët pis të zeza dhe me gjinjtë e plotë, që i hidheshin nga rrahjet e zemrës lart, ishte një Vanë tjetër, ajo e zemrave. 

Erioni i kundroi të gjitha këto, por ndjehej se pak përshtypje i bënin. Siç i rrinte mendja Jezuit të gozhduar te gozhdët, edhe atij i ishte fiksuar mendja te mënyra se si mund të bëhej realitet ajo ëndrra aq seksi e magjike. 

-Gjoksin e kishe pa rrudha,-ia nisi si me vete ai,-numur tre, me një thithë të plotë... 

Vana qeshi lehtë. Tjetri i kishte rënë pikës. Ajo ishte e asaj mase! 

-Mos ke pirë? - nuhati ajo, duke u zgjatur drejt tij. Pasatj u tërhoq e shtoi qetësisht: Le që tani ty nuk të bën më dëm alkooli, i bën, ti, dëm atij!... 

Tjetri nuk ia vuri veshin. Tashmë i qenë ndezur motorët.! 

-...Kurse kofshët i kishe të lëmuara. Pa asnjë qime e pa pikë yndyre. Po gjëja më e mirë ishte beli yt. Unë nuk kam provuar bel më joshës! Të hynte e të dilte nga pëllëmba, si me magji! Lëvizte gjithë kohën si kushinetë!... 

Vana B. u trishtua befas. Filloi të vizatojë me gisht në suprinën e tryezës, pastaj pyeti befas: 

-E bëmë, si përfundim atë punë? 

Mori si përgjigje një PO të thatë, pa pik emocioni. 

-Si isha? 

-E shlëlqyer! E ngushtë, rënkoje lehtë, i mbaje sytë mbyllur dhe kërkoje mamin gjatë kryeres së aktit... 

Vanës iu varën disa fije rricash anash faqeve të kërcyera paksa. Tani lexohej qartazi trishtimi. 

-Po flokët deri ku më arrinin? -e pyeti ajo, duke menduar vetëtimthi se ai nuk e kishte parë kurrë me flokët të lëshuar. 

-Deri te kërthiza, -ia ktheu Erioni.-Më kujtohet mirë, sespe u detyrova të t'i hap flokët, kur desha të të thithja gjinjtë!... 

Vana B. heshti një hop pa ia ndarë sytë e saj pa shprehje. Pastaj hapi gojën aq joshëse e artikuloi: 

-Atëherë, çkërkon tani prej meje?! Tek unë ty të shtyu kurioziteti. Në ëndërr, ti, i ke parë të gjitha. Të betohem! Unë jam krejtësisht ajo, që, ti ke parë e prekur në ëndërr!.. 

Dhe sakaq ishte në këmbë me çantën e hedhur në sup. 

-Po të mos kishe hyrë në këto hollësira, mbase do të bënim diçka. Me atë mendje erdha. Tani nuk ka më kuptim!-tha dhe iku gati duke dënesur. Fill pas këtyre fjalëve 

ndodhej në rrugë. Ecte ngadalë, me vithet e kërcyera, që i vallëzonin lehtas, tamam si në ëndërr...

----------


## ChuChu

Marre nga SPEKTRI - Shtator, 2004.

Teodor Keko u lind në 2 shtator 1958 në një familje kineastësh. Qysh në fëmijëri ai shquhej për humorin e hollë dhe shpirtin rebel, cilësi këto që do të ridimensionoheshin me kalimin e viteve. Në vitin 1979, në moshën 19-vjeçare, boton poezitë e para në gazetën letrare të kohës "Drita". Pas mbarimit të studimeve për Gjuhë e Letërsi, punon në organet e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, fillimisht në gazetën "Drita" e më pas në revistën "Nëntori". Gjatë këtyre viteve ai mbetet një nga bashkëpunëtorët më të afërt të shtypit të kohës, veçanërisht revistës "Hosteni" dhe gazetës "Zëri i Rinisë", ku përmes penës së tij të hollë trajtoi probleme të mprehta të politikës kulturore dhe tema "tabu" për kohën. 
Në korrik të vitit 1990 thirret në takimin e ish-Presidentit Ramiz Alia me intelektualët e vendit. Po atij viti, në tetor, thirret në Konferencën e talenteve të reja në Korçë, ku shquhet edhe antikonformizmi i tij në diskutimin që më pas tërhoqi vëmendjen e qarqeve zyrtare. Në dhjetor bashkohet me Lëvizjen Demokratike. 
Në vitin 1991 zgjidhet anëtar i këshillit botues të së parës gazetë opozitare në Shqipëri, gazetës "Rilindja Demokratike" dhe në të njëjtën kohë deputet i Partisë Demokratike. Shkrimet e tij të shumta gjatë këtyre viteve në gazetat "Rilindja Demokratike", "Koha Jonë", "Aleanca Demokratike", "Poli i Qendrës", "AKS", "Albania" e "Korrieri" apo revistat "Spektër" e "XXL" si dhe fjalimet e mbajtura në parlamentin shqiptar gjatë dy legjislaturave që ai ishte deputet, shkrime e fjalime që kishin postulat kredon e tij "Ka ardhur demokracia dhe ne nuk jemi demokratë, apo nuk ka ardhur ende demokracia për ne demokratët"..., mbeten edhe sot modele të publicistikës dhe oratorisë si për guximin qytetar, thellësinë e mendimit ashtu dhe për forcën e fjalës. 
Në vitin 1996, i zhgënjyer largohet përfundimisht nga politika e drejtpërdrejtë dhe vendos të kontribuojë si intelektual, përmes fjalës në shtypin e shkruar. Në 1999 thirret nga kryeministri i asaj kohe, Ilir Meta, për të punuar si këshilltar pranë tij, detyrë që vazhdon ta ushtrojë dhe më pas në kohën e kryeministrave Pandeli Majko e Fatos Nano. 
Angazhimet si qytetar, intelektual e publicist, nuk do ta shkëpusin nga letërsia, pasioni i vjetër. Pas botimit të vëllimit të parë me poezi në vitin 1983, "Pas provimeve", në harkun kohor të 19 viteve, Teodor Keko do të botojë 13 libra. Në vitin 1987 boton vëllimin poetik "Fjala fishkëllen", në 1990 poezitë "Zemra nuk është këmishë" dhe romanin "Loja". Një vit më pas vëllimin me tregime e novela "Lajmëtarja e vdekjeve", në 1994 romanin "Pretenca", në 1995 romanin "Shënimet e një gruaje", në 1996 vëlimin poetik "Unë të kam dashur, por...", në 1997 poemën satirike "E të tjera, e të tjera..." dhe vëllimet me tregime e novela "Prostituta" e "12 shenjtore, një profet dhe disa njerëz", në 1998 tregimet dhe novelat "Made in Albania" dhe në 2002, po një vëllim të tillë të quajtur "Hollësira fatale". 
Në 20 gusht 2002, ndahet nga jeta pas një sëmundje të rëndë në moshën 44-vjeçare. Deri në fund të jetës ai mbeti një antikonformist, një intelektual me kontribut të veçantë në proceset demokratike të vendit dhe një bohem i papërsëritshëm. 

Aleksandër Çipa (marrë nga gazeta Shekulli, 20 gusht)

----------


## Diabolis

Ndjenjë e pathënë - muzikuar nga P. Çako

Më mundon kjo ndjenjë e pathënë,
fjalët ti m'i ktheve në harrim,
në qiell është hëna, s'i them dot hënë
s'të flas dot për mjegullën në agim.

më mundon kjo ndjenjë e pathënë,
në gjoks ti vër çdo fjalë në vend të saj.
pastaj do të përkund në një djep-këngë,
me hënën flokëve si karficë e bardhë.

dhe nëse rrugët për në zemër dot s'i gjen,
më thuaj të t'i zgjas gishtërinjtë e mi.
Mbi ta mbështete kokën,
dhe për një çast ti pendë do të kthehesh,
brenda meje do të vërtitesh, shpirt!

Më mundon kjo ndjenjë e pathënë,
kur ti je kaq pranë dhe kaq e thjeshtë,
u këput një gjethe nga një pemë,
e verdhë si harresa ... ishte vjeshtë.

----------


## Diabolis

E dashur, erdha

E dashur erdha! Pse vrenjtesh kot?
Ti po më prisje përsëri,
mos u çudit, unë jam një zog.

kur dashuroj bëhem si ajri,
e ngre folenë aty ku dua!
Do, s'do, të futem në kraharor,
të pushtoj si i marri.
Po e mbylle derën,
unë me forcë do ta hap,
do ta coptoj!

Do bësh sikur më ke inat.
Ndodhi e vjetër, unë e di!
S'jam buzëqzmësht, por esnaf,
për dashurinë di plot dredhi!
Unë do të puth, do të pushtoj në gji,
dhe po ma mbylle derën ti.

E dashur, erdha, në prag ke dalë,
ke hapur portën dhe qesh nën hundë.
Sa përbetohesh me qindra fjalë,
më mirë, eja, më puth!

Kur dashuroj bëhem si ajri,
e ngre folenë aty ku dua!
Do, s'do të futem në kraharor,
të pushtoj si i marri.
Po e mbylle ti derën,
unë me forcë do ta hap,
do ta coptpj!

E dashur, erdha, pse vrenjtesh kot,
ti po më prisje përsëri.
Mos u çudit! Unë jam një zog.
Po e mbylle ti derën,
unë me forcë do ta hap,
do ta coptoj!

----------


## nimf

Irene

Kur dikush bri meje thote, Irene,
si nga nje muzg i holle dantelle,
Venere ti ngrihesh.
Dhe pse s'te harrova,
asnjehere s'te thashe "te dua",
dyzimi i luftes me mundi mua.

Syri yt qe priste, druajtjen une ta thyeja,
si fundin e nje gare plot ankth,
mjegullonte rrugen drejt fjaleve.
Me lidhej goja si nje motak,
qe sapo nis e belbezon.
Ti varg si patat drejt jetes shtegton.

Tani s'je me, mjerisht s'vjen me,
veç ne mesnate robina ime mbete ti.
Kur gjumi ulej mbi qepalle,
nje puthje jotja,
do kthente gjoksin tim ne nje kitare.

Ku je, valle, sot! Hesht universi,
pa ty jane endrrat si shkretetire
Por, ti e lumtur qofsh Irene,
une te kam dashur...
Dhe shpesh te them 'Naten e mire!'

Kur dikush bri meje thote, Irene,
ne park ngadale perkulen pemet.
Ne perqafim nderthuren deget,
dhe mua me kujtohesh ti.
E ngrohte, e bukur si kjo ere,
dhe une qe perqafoj nje peme.

----------


## krispi

NImf, 

Je i/e sigurt qe vargjet e Irenes jane keshtu sic i ke shkruar?
Une e kam patur nga poezite e mia te preferuara, nuk e mbaj mend permendesh, po sot qe e lexova sikur me tingellon ndryshe nga c'e kisha lexuar.

----------


## Ida Loti

Teodor Keko


Madheshtia e detit

Ne rrinim te heshtur prane detit,
veshtrimi mbi ty me mbeti.
"Sa me do e dashur?"
Ti syte i hodhe nga deti.

1980


Kur dikush thote ...

Kur dikush thote bri meje "Irene"
une te kujtoj ty qetesisht.
Bie nje murz e zverdh nje vjeshte,
ca gjethe bien dhe shfaqesh ti.

Nuk te harrova, megjithese kurre 
s'te thashe: "Irene, une te dua!"
Atehere ne zemer dyzimi-lufte
perfundimisht me mundi mua.

Syri yt priste ta thyeja drojtjen
plot ankth si fundin e nje gare.
Po une heshta. Prania jote
ma mjegullonte rrugen drejt fjaleve.

Nje dite ti shkove. Vec ne mesnate
shume kohe ne enderr me mbete.
Kur gjumi varej mbi qepalle,
magjepsese uleshe prane meje.

Ku je valle sot? ne c'muzg e vjeshte?
Pa ty jane endrrat si shkretetire.
Po ti qofsh e lumtur, Irene, Irene!
Une te kam dashur. Naten e e mire! 

1983

Keto porzi jane marre nga libri i autorit "Fjala fishkellen", botuar ne Tirane 1987

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_E Premte, 19 Gusht 2005_


*NE KUJTIM TE NJERIUT TE MADH, TEODOR KEKO*

_Ai dinte te thoshte te verteta_ 



Nuk e di, por ne keto dite angeshtie gushti, ku dhe rete e politikes levizin si te cmendura neper qiell, por nuk leshojne as edhe nje pike shi, vishesh pa dashur, instiktivisht me pallton e nje trishtimi lodhes, rraskapites dhe ndihesh krejtesisht i plogesht, pa asnje ndjenje frymezimi apo emocioni Nuk e di sa do me vazhdonte kjo gjendje n.q.s ne biblioteken time s"do kisha gjetur rastesisht librin "Une te kam dashur, por..." te mikut tim Dorit. 

Eh, Dori mendova, perseri ti! Ishte e disata here qe pas shfletimit te librave te tij une merrja perseri "ceren e nje njeriu me shprese dhe optimizem per jeten". Me Dorin jam njohur heret, ne fillimet e proceseve demokratike. 

Dori ishte redaktori i dy librave te mi me poezi, pra as me shume dhe as me pak Dhe vellai im shpirteror, ose si thoshte ai: "une jam vellai i madh, mos harro" Me pelqente tek ai njeriu, sepse para se gjithash ai qe njerezor. 

Thjeshtesia, zgjuarsia, forca dhe menyra me te cilen ai thoshte te verteten, para kujtdo dhe gjithesecilit. Here-here me mahniste dhe me kujtonte ne njefare menyre se ai hynte pikerisht per keto cilesi tek njerezit e medhenj. Jo ne pushtetaret me shpirt te mberthyer dhe xhepat plot pare, por tek ata 

qe e duan atdheun dhe njerezit ashtu sic jane, me te mirat e te keqijat e tyre dhe perpiqen te komunikojne me ta t"i ndimojne te kalojne brengat, vuajtjet dhe hallet, duke u bere pjese e tyre dhe duke u treguar se nga dashuria dhe e verteta nuk duhet te heqim dore kurre. Kam dashur gjithmone te shkruaj dicka per Dorin por gjithmone, dhe tani ne kete pervjetor, fjalet dhe mendimet me ngecin sepse mendoj se gjithnje do me ngelet dicka pa thene, dicka qe vetem zemra di ta thote, zemra e atyre qe para se gjithash s"kane harruar qe jane njerez,po,po, njerez, qe ai i deshi dhe e deshen aq shume. Duke e pershendetur kujtimin e tij, po sjell dhe per lexuesin nje poezi kushtuar Dorit, i cili besoj se do me fale qe kete radhe si mora mendim. Besoj se do me fale per ndonje te fshehten e tij apo ndonje gabim... 

_Altin Ruco_   

*Kur bie muzgu*



kushtuar Teodor Kekos) 

Kur bie muzgu ne Tirane,

te "Kafe Europa" ulem pi. 

Kaprollia ere ... 

peshperit ca fjale.

Me flet per nje njeri.



Me flet per Dorin e pagjume,

qe heshtjen kthente ne nje shprese.

Dhe floket e reve here rremuje 

i krihte shpejt dhe me kujdes 

Me flet, kur detin malloje 

dhe dallget ngrije me tallaz.

Dhe presidente dhe kryeministra 

nga frika, hije te benin pas.



Me flet, per Henen dashuruar, 

kur yjet thurje ti ne vargje.

Me flet,per malet deshperuar,

te lene vetem pa mustaqe...



Kur dikush zotin ngaterronte, 

me peshkopin me shpirt te mberthyer, 

ti therrisje nga pika e lotit, 

per uthjen e zemres se thyer. 

Ti me flet! Se erdhi koha te ikesh,

me ndjenjen futur ne xhep thelle. 

Sepse tej, rete uiskin do pine,

qerasur nga ty si perhere.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Kur e di se do të vdesësh

Kur e di se do të vdesësh 
Pemët kanë më shumë lule dhe me 
Shumë yje qielli ka
Më të mirë dhe më të çuditshëm 
Janë njerëzit
Që nuk e kuptojnë se hija e trupit të 
Tyre është vetë vdekja. 

Kur e di se do të vdesësh
Toka është pjellore, si grua, 
Dhe qielli ta shuan përjetësisht
Etjen me shirat e tij
Dhe avionët nuk fluturojnë për t'u
Rrëzuar, 
Dhe njerëzit nuk lindin për t'u
Bërë nesër të liq.

Më mirë ta dish se do të vdesësh!
Lulet lule do të jenë dhe nuk do të 
Kundërmojnë me trishtim
Dhe njerëzit do të kthehen më shpesh te
Distributori i harruar
Të furnizohen falas me besim.

Selanik, 26.5.2002






_ 

Poezinë e fundit do ta shkruante ditën e njëzet e gjashtë në majin e 2002. Ndodhej në spitalin e Selanikut. E ka titulluar "Kur e di se do të vdesësh"._ 


marre nga gazeta Panorama

----------


## shigjeta

*Tej bukurise*

Mbas mjegullës, detit, maleve, fushave,
pas katedraleve ar e shkëlqim,
është vendi im, i vogli fare
i shtrirë, më këmbë, foshnjë dhe trim

I vogli fare me qiej të kaltër
lumenj kokëfortë, detra si loti
ku njerëzit flenë pa bërë kryqin
dhe zgjohen duke thënë: Dhëntë Zoti

Askush atje sdi çfarë vjen nesër
ku do të prehet: në shtrat a varr?
Dhe prapë unë endem kufomë në Londër
Shekspirin shoh me mendjen larg

Në kalendar kryqëzoj ditët
me ankth përgjoj si afron kthimi
Të bëhem prapë njeri atje
ku dihet fjetja, po sdihet zgjimi

Mbas mjegullës, mrekullisë, magjisë
është vendi im i vogël fare
Si diamant që pret floririn
për ta magjepsur botën e madhe

_Londër, 1992_

----------


## shigjeta

*Duke të pritur ty*

Të kam pritur ty.

Një qiell dashurie të priste.

Vallë mund të mbetet qielli pa hënë,
pa diell mund të mbetet?

S'arrita të përgjigjesha.
Ti
erdhe.

_1984_

----------


## shigjeta

_Poezia me poshte eshte shkruar pak dite pasi autori u diagnostikua me kancer ne spitalin e Selanikut._

*Une jam i qete dhe i patrazuar*

Une jam i qete dhe i pa trazuar
si nje njeri, qe kurre s'ka bere faj
Megjithese faj bera nga dita kur linda
e pasketaj.

Jam fare i qete
si nje budalla i lindur me syte penel piktori
qe zbukuron magjishem gjithçka
me ushqen optimizmi dhe humori

Jam tmerresisht i lumtur
aq sa habis kedo, sa transformohem ne adoleshent
pak dite me pare me kumtuan:
- Je i semure me kancer!

Tani jam mire fare, mrekulli
sepse sapo kapa fundin dhe e di se me keq s'ka me
Jam i qete, i lumtur, optimist
cigaren s'me keshillon kush ta le

Nga poshte gjithcka duket e madherishme
mjere ju,kundruesit e botes nga lart!
Me kancerin hije trupi s'qenka keq
si breshka ne shpine mbaj nje varr

_Shtator 2001_

----------


## shigjeta

*Larg. Afer.*

Larg syve mbeten buzeqeshjet
dhe dashurite nga zemrat larg
Veç vdekja afer, fare afer
me doren ngritur qendron ne prag

Degjoj trokitjen, puthjen ia ndjej
shprishje gjymtyresh ne trupin tim
I dashuruar pas dashurise. Mbeta
i veshur me qefin.

Sot s'eshte çudi ne prag te jetë
duke trokitur vete dashuria
Por une s'e njoh. Kam frike. S'hap deren
Drejt vdekjes shkoj, siç nje jete ika

_1995_


*Atdhe*

Vendi im i dhembshur me dimra te bute
me pranvera mahnitese qe s'te lene te vdesesh
Mendohem e mendohem : neve ty
apo ti na i zgjat ne jeten?

Vendi im shpatullgrire nga erozionet
kembembledhur ne ererat e acarta
Ti jetove, zemra mbeti, e paepur
sfidante ndaj stineve te kallkanta, te stergjata

Vendi im, nje ulli perjetesisht i gjelber
pas teje u dashurova verberisht
Mrekulli kerkova, mrekulli gjeta
dashuria ime syte e qindra brezave kish.

_1979_

----------


## mondishall

Teodor Kekos

Me lejo te vazhdoj vargun
O i ikur i pa ikur
Ike posht', por lart je ndalur
Sup me sup me yjet ngjitur.

Kur na sheh e ne s'te shohim
Dergon vargun-meteor
Ky esht' vargu qe ne njohim
Qenke gjalle, o Teodor!
           *   *   *

----------

bili99 (08-04-2018)

----------


## shigjeta

_Nje perkushtim shume i bukur mondishall..._

Po vazhdoj me dy krijime te tjera nga Keko

*Të kam dashur*

Të kam dashur, të kam dashur
zemra ime zog i brishtë
nëpër erëra të kërkon.
Fishkëllen motiv'n e hershëm
një përgjigje merr të trishtë
heshtje varri që heshton.

Të kam dashur, të kam dashur
m'u lodh zemra në kërkim
krahëkëputur ra mbi breg.
Peshkatari që e gjeti
vetë u mbyt në një trishtim
gjakspërkatur si një shegë.

Të kam dashur, të kam dashur
me aromë të ndoqi zemra
nëpër erëra e murlane.
Era fryu jug-veri,
nga të shkoj, klithi e shkreta
unë pa zemër jam kësaj ane

Të kam dashur, të kam dashur
i vetmuar zemrën pres
mal trishtimi në këtë glob
Era fryn, aroma bie
zemra ime nuk po vjen
oh, ka ngrirë në një pol.

Të kam dashur, të kam dashur
mirë, mos eja, nëse s'do
veç një diell ngri në skaj.
Të çlirohet zemra ime
lidhur akujsh nëpër lot,
zemra ime e pafaj...

_1996_


*Dashuria*

Çdo mbrëmje kur bie të fle
më ulesh në qerpik.

Në mëngjes
të laj sytë
kam frikë

_1983_

----------


## shigjeta

*Balada e djalit te vogel qe shetiti me henen*

Babai pinte diten dhe naten bente sherr
..........................................me nenen,
vogelushi lemerisej, denese kishte kengen,
kruspullosur ne kuverte dridhej neper lot
derisa vinte gjumi i madh e shpetimplot.
Nje dite babai s'piu. Qetesi e madhe ra,
vogelushi deri vone iu perkedhel ne krah,
i lumtur s'desh te flinte, "O ba, nuk kam
..........................................gjume fare!",
po ba -ja e çoi hopa ne shtratin nen dritare.
Vogelushi qeshte vetem ne erresire me ze,
kjo mbremje ish dhe loder dhe perralle per ate
dhe ndersa lumturia ne gjume po e ndillte
krejt i habitur ndjeu ne xhame nje trokitje.
U ngrit i çuditur mbi doçkat e holla,
pa henen prane te ndritur edhe i iku goja,
iu duk hena si ftua, iu duk si gji plot qumesht
dhe doçkat sakaq zgjati drejt saj fare hutueshem.
"A vjen me mua, hena i tha lehtas ne vesh,
te shkojme bashke ne pyll, te Bukuren te gjesh?"
Dhe djali shkoi pas saj zbathur me kanotiere,
ra ne nje pyll te bukur mbushur me ketra degeve.
Atje...çudi e madhe! E BUKURA E DHEUT
ish nena e tij. Ai syçkat i shqeu.
Iu hodh nenes ne qafe, me shpirt henes i tha:
"E sheh? Eshte mami ime! Ej, me te bukur s'ka!"
Po dheu zu te tundej dhe mami u tmerrua
nga ferrat doli xhindi, kuçeder ish, dragua,
ku shkelte shtypte lulet, druret digjte zjarr,
vogelushi njohu babin, e zu nje tmerr i madh.
Ai pinte raki, kish vrare zogj dhe drere,
me shishen ne koke i ra mamit ca here.
I vogli u tmerrua, pas henes u ngjesh,
i lutej e i lutej: "Hajde te ikim shpejt!"
Ne vesh hena e pyeti: "Babi yt eshte ky?"
Vogelushi tundi koken: "Jo!" Veç s'e pa ne sy.
Nje gur ne toke rrembeu dhe bamb shishes i ra,
u derdh ne fushe rakia dhe xhindi u be plak.
Pastaj dhe me i ri, pastaj i mire u be...
Dhe djali humbi rrugen dhe s'mbajti mend asgje.
U zgjua vogelushi, ne dhome syçkat derdhi,
ai kerkonte henen, ne xham tani ish dielli.
"ç'po ben, i tha i ati, vishu te shkojme ne kopesht!"
Ku humbi hena, tha vogelushi neper lot.
Une mbreme dola shetitje me henen e verdhe...
Dhe gjithe ç'kish pare te atit ia tha menjehere.
Pastaj pa befas nenen qe qante e qe dridhej
dhe thirri: "Ma, mos qaj! Babit ia theva shishen!..."

_1985
_

----------


## shigjeta

*Shikoj në rrugë*

Shikoj në rrugë një lule të flakur,
shkelur përdhunshëm, të tharë, pa aromë.
Ca ditë më parë petalehapur
të mrekullonte - kish rrënjë në tokë.

Po, ja, dikush e desh të tijën,
dorën e zgjati dhe e këputi.
Ngadalë petalet zunë dhe u fishkën,
shkoi bukuria, aroma humbi.

Mendoj për fatin e njeriut
s'ndodh si kjo lulet të këputet?
Dhe bukuria, si lumë pas shiut,
përbaltet llumrave e zhduket.

Ta shihnim gjith' lulen përpara,
në jetë do silleshim më me kujdes,
se dhe gjeniu nga moskokëçarja,
për fat të keq, vyshket e vdes.

_1989_

----------

